# Gorgeous George is poorly



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Poor George is not feeling well started early hours of Friday morning 4.30am he was sick, hour later sick again so we got up. Went for our morning walk seemed ok, but I decided to work from home in the morning, more being sick poor love and runny poo checked and no blood. OH can home at 1pm so I went to work, when I got back OH said he had been sick a few times and runny poo. Took him to vet this morning as still under the weather , he thinks it may be something he ate, so to keep an eye on him, plus weather is hot so need to make sure he drinks. Bless him just wants cuddles and sleeps, just washed his bottom as very pooy and his chin as stinky did it in a bowl as not well enough to put in the bath.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor boy... hope he picks up soon, if you think he is getting worse contact the vet.
Keep offering him drinks of water or ice cubes to lick at. I wouldn't even offer him food of any sort until tomorrow and only tiny meals of rice and white fish to start with. 
Poor, poor you it is horrible to worry about our fluff babies when they are poorly.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah poor boy I hope he feels better soon x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor George :hug: I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh poor, poorly George.....get well soon. :hug:


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh poor little man. It's such a worry isn't it when they not well. Hope he's better very soon. Keep us posted how he is.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to read George is not good, please keep us posted.. just keep an eye on him, if he doesn't perk up ... to the vets .. and you are right about keep offering fresh water  hugs to George.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh poor George! Sorry to hear he's unwell my daughter is poorly too, just came down with a huge temperature it's horrible when our babies are poorly, the furry ones and the non furry variety xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor George hope he feels better soon! Did you take him to the vets?? Molly and I send him lots of hugs!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Update on George he's a bit brighter this morning but still a bit runny poo, bless him he did it in the kitchen and one frothy sick, OH slept down stairs again with him so did his big brother Harry (and they both pretend they don't like him). At least is was brown/sloppy not just jelly (sorry if you are having your breakfast) Still trying to make sure he drinks and also keeping a close eye on him may be back to vets tomorrow, worried that he may get dehydrated?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad little George is brighter today. As long as he keeps drinking water he should be ok re getting dehydrated. Hope he continues to improve. Poor little boy.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah missed this thread. Best way to look for signs of dehydration is by looking at the gums. Get well soon xx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Update on George it's taken him a few day's to get over what ever was wrong with him but he has been back up to full cockapoo nuttyness the last few days. Poor old Harry was I think enjoying the rest from him, however they seem to have grown a bit closer to each other (George has always been close to H) they have been spotted laying close together on the floor and last night next to each other on our bed. Think OH will have to move into the spare room haha. Any way all back to normal now thank goodness we do worry when our fur babies are poorly x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry George was poorly but pleased to hear he is better soon, if he is like Dudley and eats loads of things outside then I guess it must have been something he ate (poisonous plant perhaps?), glad it has made Harry warm towards him, although after a week of being back to full Cockapoo health I wouldn't be surprised if Harry reverts back to pretending to hate him!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad to hear little George is back to normal!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

So pleased to hear George is better now x x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So glad to hear he us doing better. It is so stressful when they are sick. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's great news!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good to hear George is better!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad he's feeling better Diana... Lucky you having your hubby back too


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats great!!! Im so glad he is feeling better!


----------

